# Funktion eines Weidezauns?



## blubber (3. April 2003)

Weis jemand, wie so ein Weidezaun(-generator) funktioniert? Ich bräucchte das bis heut Abend, ist also extreme wichtig 
Wenn man sich einen normalen Weidezaun anschaut, geht da ja ein Draht rings ums Feld rum, und wenn man hinlangt, bekommt man eine gewischt. Ist der Draht also der + Pol !? Braucht man aber eigentlich nicht auch einen - Pol ? Der Draht geht ja vom Generator ringsrum wieder in den Generator rein !?
Und der Generator an sich? Wie baut der eine so hohe Spannung auf? Außerdem hört man den so takten, sind das die Spannungsimpulse?
Fragen über Fragen.....need Antworten 

bye

achja, suchfunktion hab ich jetzt nich ausprobiert, ich bezweifle einfach, dass es ein Ergbenis gibt


----------



## fluessig (3. April 2003)

Da würd ich mal googlen empfehlen 
Wenn du schon dabei bist, würde mich der Grund für folgendes Ereignis interessieren. Wenn zwei Leute sich die Hand geben und einer den Weidenzaun berührt, bekommt der andere den Schlag ab. Stimmt das? Und wenn ja warum?


----------



## blubber (3. April 2003)

der erste, der direkt an den zaun langt, bekommt keine gewischt?


----------



## Sebastianus (3. April 2003)

Warum die erste Person keine gewischt bekommt, also die PErson welche an den Zaun packt lässt sich damit erklären, dass die Ladung sich versucht einen Weg zu bahnen! Zuerst also in die eine Person, dann in die andere, und von dieser aus geht es nicht mehr weiter und dann ab in die Erde.

Warum jetzt nun genau die erste Person davon nix merkt kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich denke, dass der fließende Strom zu niederig dafür ist!


----------



## blubber (3. April 2003)

also durch person 1 muss ja eigentlich zwangsweise der gleiche strom fliessen, wie durch person 2, weil der Strom in einem geschlossenen Kreis immer der selbe ist.


----------



## Christoph (3. April 2003)

Wir haben auf der Tutorials.de MOD Ferieninsel auch einen WeideZaun.^^ Das die blöden Third Level User nicht auf die Insel kommen


----------



## fluessig (3. April 2003)

Das mit dem Stromschlag hab ich schon öfter gehört, darum frage ich. Vielleicht probier ichs im Sommer aus, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin spazieren gehe - Hand in Hand


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. April 2003)

moin leuts.

also, wir hatten das mal in physik. da ich aber da nicht so die leuchte bin, kann es gut sein, dass ich jetzt nur müll verzapf. naja... ich versuch einfach mal mein glück. 

also: die spannung im weidezaun ist nicht konstant. die wird mit kondensator irgendwie hochgehämmert (oder war's ein transformator?). und wenn dann da halt einer ranlangt, dann schliesst sich da irgendwie der stromkreis, die spannung geht hoch und er spürt einen schlag. normalerweise ist die spannung im draht glaube ich relativ klein. (<10V, und wenn man ne 9V-Batterie mit der Zunge berührt, spürt man ja auch nur so ein leichtes Kribbeln)

... soweit mein Häppchen Wissen


----------



## El_Schubi (3. April 2003)

zu: "Ist der Draht also der + Pol !?"

die sache verhält sich so: man hat eine spannungsquelle. der draht ist mit dem plus und dem minuspol verbunden. das heißt also nichts anderes, daß durch den draht gemäß der physikalischen stromrichtung elektronen von plus nach minus fließen. folglich ist der draht kein pol... 

die sache mit dem schlag:
daran, daß die spannung zu niedrig ist glaube ich nicht, daß es liegt, da hochtransformierter strom nahezu verlustfrei auch über weite strecken transportiert werden kann (siehe hochspannungsleitung).
warum der erste keinen schlag bekommt weiß ich auch nicht, ich kann es bloß logisch betrachten:
wenn man einen schlag bekommt hat es im allgemeinen etwas mit der erdung zu tun. da sich gleichnahmige ladungen abstoßen, sucht sich eine ladung den weitestmöglichen weg (siehe faradeyischer käfig, schreibt man den so? *G*). wenn sich jetzt 2 personen an der hand halten und eine den zaun berührt ist der weg zum anderen kürzer als der weg vom ersten direkt in den boden. deshalb denke ich kriegt auch nur der 2te den schlag, da die ladung über ihn in den boden geht.
<<< keine ahnung ob das stimmt, ich hab mir das nur so aus meinem physikalischen ""wissen"" abgeleitet 

mfg el


----------



## Robert Martinu (3. April 2003)

Also das Geräusch kommt vom Zerhacker, der aus der Gleichspannung des Akkus Rechtecksignale macht. Manche Weidezaungeräte haben auch einen Elektronischen, die sind geräuschlos.

Die Induktion bringt dann die 12V des Akkus auf etwas intensiver wahrgenommene Werte. (Denk dabei an die Zündspule eines Autos, allerdings mit einer etwas anderen Dimensionierung.)

Zur Rückleitung des Stromes dient die Erde, darum wirst du neben dem Generator üblicherweise auch einen Metallpflock in Selbiger finden, der für den richtigen Kontakt sorgt.


----------



## blubber (5. April 2003)

ok, danke soweit


----------



## Fabian H (5. April 2003)

Ist so ein Weidezaun eigentlich Wechsel- oder Gleichstrom?
Weil, wenn man in die Steckdose an einen Pol lang kiregt man ja auch (jedenfalls, wenn man die Phase erwischt) einen Schlag.


//Edit: Und den Schlag bekommt man, weil, wie schon gesagt, wegen der Hohen Spannung. Als Quelle dient eine Autobatterie mit 12V bei 40A.
Per Trafo werden die Amperè in Spannung umgewandelt, sodass dann irgendwas wie 5000V bei 0,015A rauskommt. Wegen der geringen Stromtärke ist es auch ungefährlich.
Wenn man allerdings 4000V bei 40A hat, dann wird es lebensgefährlich (Bsp: Steckdose: 220V 16A -> Lebensgefahr, wenn der Strom durchs Herz fliesst).


----------



## blubber (5. April 2003)

ooooook, also ich hab mich noch ein wenig schlauf gemacht.

gleichstrom > 120 mA ist lebensgefährlich
wechselstrom > 50 mA ist lebensgefährlich

wie du schon sagtest, es kommt nich auf die Spannung an.

Soo, und so ein weidezaungerät macht aus einem gleichstrom (batterie) einen Rechteckstrom mit ziemlich kurzen Flanken, je kürzer die Flanken, desto höher die induzierte Spannung am Trafo. Da ein Gleichstromimpuls hochinduziert wird, müsste auch am ausgang, sprich am weidezaun, ein Gleichspannungsimpuls rauskommen, nur eben mit hoher Spannung und niedrigem Strom.

jo...hoffe es stimmt, glaub aber schon 

bye


----------



## CTG (30. Mai 2003)

müsste nicht nur, 
das macht es auch sonst würde ein Tier diesem Stromfluss nicht überleben... der Verhältnis liegt ja bei 1:2 zwischen Mensch und Tier was den Spannungs und Strom Wiederstand betrift.

Zurück zu dieser Menschenkette und warum erste der letzte etwas Spürt... nun Strom, was ist Strom? Viele reden dadavon aber die genaue simple antwort ist:
Strom ist das Ausgleichbestreben der Elektronen
Daher kommt es der Strom fliest nun bis zu dem letzten und dort gleicht er sich dann mit dem anderen Pol aus und aus diesem grund merkt es erst der letzte.

***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## dfd1 (4. Juni 2003)

Hab mal versucht es zu skitzieren, damit es allgemein Verständlich ist. Also lacht mich wegen meiner Zeichnungskünsten nicht aus 

Zur Erklärung:

Wenn niemand den Zaun berührt, übernimmt das Speisegerät auch die Erdung. Somit haben wir einen geschlossenen Stromkreis.
Berührt jetzt etwas was den Boden berührt und auch leitet den Zaun, wird der Stromkreis vorher geerdet. So fliesst der Strom durch den Berührer.

So ist auch erklärt, wieso Vögel auf Hochspannungsleitungen sitzten, ohne das es sie brät. Degegen macht es etwas, wenn ein Vogel aus versehen 2 Leitungen berührt. Dann hat man was zum essen  

Greetz

dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Suchfunktion (7. Juni 2003)

*hehe*

lol...
Also irgendwas stimmt da nich...
Ich hab mal alleine gegengepackt... schlag bekommen...
Dann haben wir uns zu 32 personen aneinander festgehalten, und da gab es so einen üblen schlag, dass einer innen bach (neben dem zaun) 'geflogen' ist, also nich reingefallen, sondern richtig abgehoben... Also, von person zu person wurde es stärker... der letzte hatte dann die arschkarte *hrhrhr*


----------



## Erpel (12. Juli 2003)

@El_Schubi Der Käfig heißt Faraday glaub ich


----------



## Tyrus (4. August 2003)

hallo!



> die sache verhält sich so: man hat eine spannungsquelle. der draht ist mit dem plus und dem minuspol verbunden. das heißt also nichts anderes, daß durch den draht gemäß der physikalischen stromrichtung elektronen von plus nach minus fließen. folglich ist der draht kein pol...



Die physikalische Stromrichtung ist immernoch von Minus zu Plus, oder denkst du, die negativen Elektronen würden sich vom Minuspol anziehen lassen? ;-)



> @El_Schubi Der Käfig heißt Faraday glaub ich



Hm, ich glaub, der Knilch, der das mitm Käfig rausgefunden hat hiess Faraday. Der Käfig heisst doch Faraday'scher Käfig. Aber is ja nich so wichtig, wir wissen ja alle, was er damit sagen wollte!

Wenn ich irgendwo falsch liege, dann sagt das meinem Physiklehrer ;-)


----------



## elaoe (2. September 2003)

*Minus nach Plus?!*

Also wenn man sich das hier alles so durch liest.



> oder denkst du, die negativen Elektronen würden sich vom Minuspol anziehen lassen?



Nein Aber die positiven!
Was ja auch der Fall ist.

Und der Pluspol zieht die negativen an.

Man hat sich aber in der Physik aus Definitionsgründen daruf geeinigt die Bewegungsrichtung eines positiven Elektrons zu betrachten. Und so ergibt es sich dass der "Strom" von Plus nach Minus fließt.

Sollte ich falsch liegen bitte ich um Berichtigung!


----------



## Tim C. (2. Oktober 2003)

Hätte ich mal früher hier reingeschaut 

Elektronen sind immer negativ geladen, sonst bewegt ihr euch in Bereichen der Anti-Materie.



> Man hat sich aber in der Physik aus Definitionsgründen daruf geeinigt die Bewegungsrichtung eines positiven Elektrons zu betrachten. Und so ergibt es sich dass der "Strom" von Plus nach Minus fließt.


Nicht ganz.
Gemäß der Lenzschen Regel fließt ein Strom stets entgegen der Richtung seiner Ursache. Da der Stromfluss durch die Elektronenbewegung von - nach + entsteht, resultiert daraus eine Stromflussrichtung von + nach -.

Ich denke so sollte es sein.


----------



## elaoe (6. Oktober 2003)

Danke


----------



## Daniel L (1. Dezember 2003)

also genauer ist eigentlich vom positiveren zum negativeren pol , weil wenn du jetzt ne reihenschaltung mir 3 lampen hast , wo ist dann an der mittleren lampe der positive und der negative pol ?  aber zurück zum weidezaun : der strom dürfte sich eigentlich nach hinten hin (zur letzten) person nicht verstärken , sondern müsste theoretisch abnehmen.. aber ich frag unseren E-Lehrer morgen nochma , haben wieder 4H E-Technik ^^


----------



## ajelepe (15. Februar 2004)

aber das problem der personen zahl ist immer noch nicht geklärt. und zu der zeichnung: irgendwas stimmt da nicht, die erste zeichnung wär ein kurschschluss. also kann da was nicht stimmen. denke eher das das gerät die funktion der erde übernimmt.


aber das mit den personen verstehe ich auch nicht. rein theoretisch müsste es so sein das der strom von person zu person abnimmt. also das wenn 10 leute am zaun hängen der letze nur noch ein zehntel der stromes abbekommt wie der erste der am zaun hängt. es ist aber genau umgekehrt. einer am zaun kitzelt, bei 10 am zaun fliegt der letzte bein teufel. warum?


----------



## BlackLordOfDragons (15. Februar 2004)

Wie gesagt, der Strom ist in einem serielen geschlossenen Stromkreis immer gleich. (I=U/R) Aber sollte der durch den hohen Widerstand (ein Körper hat einen Wiederstand von 1200 Ohm, also 12000 Ohm) nicht ziemlich klein sein?


----------



## Tim C. (15. Februar 2004)

Ja der Strom ist ziemlich klein, sonst wärest du ja sofort tot, wenn du an einen Weidezaun fassen würdest, jedoch ist die Spannung ziemlich hoch, warum du auch so klassen eine gewatscht bekommst


----------



## BlackLordOfDragons (15. Februar 2004)

Naja, aber Spannung tut nicht weh, das ist der Strom. (Es gibt ja in technischen Museen oft so Teile, durch die ein paar Hundertausend Volt fließen, und dir die Haare aufstellen)

Und je mehr Leute dastehen, desto kleiner wird der Strom, weil der Wiederstand größer wird.


----------



## Robert Martinu (15. Februar 2004)

> Und je mehr Leute dastehen, desto kleiner wird der Strom, weil der Wiederstand größer wird



Das stimmt so nur eingeschränkt.
Die Hochspannung im Zaun bekommt man durch Induktion; sprich es geht ein Schalte auf, und die beteiligte Spule will den Strom, der durch sie fliesst, aufrechterhalten. Darum steigt die Spannung so lange an, bis sich entweder die nötige Spannung für den neuen Widerstand einstellt (bei einer Unterbrechung recht viel) oder die Energie im Magnetfeld nicht mehr ausreicht.

Bei mehr Leuten hast du zuerst mal mehr Spannung, soweit da keine anderen Begrenzungen greifen.


----------



## Georgi (9. April 2004)

Hier ein link, unter dem die Frage beantwortet wurde.

http://www.mathehotline.de/physik4u/hausaufgaben/messages/24/11899.html#POST22257

viele Beiträge oberhalb diesem enthalten Fehler bis hin zu falschen Behauptungen!

Georgi


----------

